# Where to buy vdub stickers/decals?



## AN!MAL!ZT!K (Aug 10, 2008)

where can i get vdub decals online?


----------



## dopesauce (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy vdub stickers/decals? (AN!MAL!ZT!K)*

i know there are a couple of people who make them on here...


----------



## adharl (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy vdub stickers/decals? (AN!MAL!ZT!K)*

HERE YA GO!!!!!


----------



## dgea1986 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy vdub stickers/decals? (adharl)*

* Joey Russo* is a great hookup on here. Send him a PM.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

on the internetz


----------



## voll99vr (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy vdub stickers/decals? (dgea1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgea1986* »_* Joey Russo* is a great hookup on here. Send him a PM.









definitly, hes a good guy to deal with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif seems like he can do ALOT with vinyl


----------



## troegenator (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgea1986* »_* Joey Russo* is a great hookup on here. Send him a PM.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view



















you know that club h2o sticker isn't for H2Oi, it's for an underage dance club in ocean city


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

oh wow I just noticed that...funny ****


----------



## dgea1986 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (FiLtHYpOoRdUbS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FiLtHYpOoRdUbS* »_oh wow I just noticed that...funny ****

Yeah, it'll be funnier once I put the pedobear sticker on that looks like it is hugging it.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy vdub stickers/decals? (dgea1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgea1986* »_* Joey Russo* is a great hookup on here. Send him a PM.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view



















Thanks man, yeah doode, send me a pm for anything ya need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy vdub stickers/decals? (AN!MAL!ZT!K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AN!MAL!ZT!K* »_where can i get vdub decals online?

Well, to answer your question, we sell decals. We can do anything you want.
Also, I can personally vouch for BrothersinArms aka Ryan.
Ryan is a phenomenal guy to work with. He is quick and does awesome work, which I have personally seen first hand. He comes highly recommended!! Feel free to PM him and tell him that Justin from G&G sent you. He can do anything you want!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Also, as already stated, Joey is a great guy to deal with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

